
Steganography: An Art of Hiding Data (2009) [pdf] - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/0912/0912.2319.pdf
======
rendx
(2009) "It is well known that encryption provides secure channels for
communicating entities. However, due to lack of covertness on these channels,
an eavesdropper can identify encrypted streams through statistical tests and
capture them for further cryptanalysis. In this paper we propose a new form of
steganography, on-line hiding of information on the output screens of the
instrument. This method can be used for announcing a secret message in public
place. It can be extended to other means such as electronic advertising board
around sports stadium, railway station or airport. This method of
steganography is very similar to image steganography and video steganography.
Private marking system using symmetric key steganography technique and LSB
technique is used here for hiding the secret information. [...]

The main goal of this method is to hide information on the output image of the
instrument (such as image displayed by an electronic advertising billboard).
This method can be used for announcing a secret message in a public place. In
general, this method is a kind of steganography, but it is done in real time
on the output of a device such as electronic billboard."

------
jobbagy
Too old (2009): "Many currently used techniques are not robust enough to
prevent detection and removal of embedded data", 2019:
[https://digitalsynopsis.com/design/nvidia-ai-removes-
noise-g...](https://digitalsynopsis.com/design/nvidia-ai-removes-noise-grain-
watermarks-from-photos/)

------
ntmap
An recent application of steganography is to create image barcodes. The
challenge is recovering the data after the image has been printed. You can
learn more about it at
[http://www.matthewtancik.com/stegastamp](http://www.matthewtancik.com/stegastamp)

~~~
caenorst
Steganography is about hiding not robustness.

The point of view of this work is much more related to watermarking than
steganography, as they don't really focus on detectability.

Industries have been using watermarking for a long time, for example to
identify video piracy.

------
octosphere
I always wondered what the opposite of steganography was. Perhaps it is being
really overt and 'hiding in plain sight'. My only issue with this is there's
always somebody clever enough to spot anomalies and in fact there is no
shortage of people with too much time on their hands and will spot something
if it seems out of the ordinary. Machine learning / AI / deep learning methods
can be very good at spotting anomalies and this is why AI etc is regularly
employed by authorities and intel agencies to spot bad actors. Many hardened
criminals are resorting to hiding in plain sight because steganography can
prove too tedious to implement, and there are always various tools you can use
to deobfuscate steganography (by visualizing large datasets and looking for
inconsistencies).

~~~
4rtergsedhg
anti-steganography -- like the Voyager Golden Record
[https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/golden-record/golden-record-
cov...](https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/golden-record/golden-record-cover/) it
was designed so the message was overt, in a medium that would survive a long
time, using universal language (math).

------
godelmachine
Would anyone care to explain the difference between Steganography and Digital
Watermarking?

~~~
caenorst
The angle of approach is different. Steganography is about hiding a message,
you want it to be as undetectable as possible (including using technology).
Eventually a transformation may completely destroy the hidden message, but you
are supposed to transmit the media as is. The usage is mostly for spying or
crime.

Digital Watermarking, you want the "message" to be very robust to
transformation. The main usage I know is to help protection against piracy,
for example if somebody upload a movie online, you want to put a specific
signature related to the location where you sold the movie so you can find the
uploader. Eventually the uploader will try to remove the watermarking by
either identifying it or by applying some transformation to the movie in hope
that it will make the message unrecognizable. So it's a game between industry
and the potential tricks that the uploader could apply.

The intersection between the two fields is that they both try to modify the
media as little as possible.

~~~
Mirioron
> _The usage is mostly for spying or crime._

Or protecting yourself against governments that spy on you.

